# ما موقف المسيحيه من الكذب؟؟



## انصار المصطفى (30 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
ماهو حكم الكذب في الدين المسيحي؟
و هل يوجد حالات يسمح للشخص فيها بالكذب ؟

تحياتي ....


----------



## Rosetta (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: ما موقف المسيحيه من ....؟؟*

*- "لا تسرق، ولا تكذب، ولا تغدر بصاحبك" (اللاويين 19 :11)

- "وهذا ما عليكم أن تفعلوه: لا تكذبوا بعضكم على بعض، واحكموا في ساحات قضائكم بالعدل وأحكام السلام" (زكريا 8: 16) 

- "واما الخائفون وغير المؤمنين والرجسون والقاتلون والزناة والسحرة وعبدة الاوثان وجيمع الكذبة فنصيبهم في البحيرة المتقدة بنار وكبريت الذي هو الموت الثاني" (رؤيا 21: 8)

- "لا تكذبوا بعضكم على بعض اذ خلعتم الانسان العتيق مع اعماله" (كولوسي 9:3)

- "يا رب نج نفسي من شفاه الكذب" (مزامير 2:120)​*


----------



## صوت الرب (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: ما موقف المسيحيه من ....؟؟*

يقول الكتاب المقدس بكل وضوح
اللاويين الأصحاح 19 العدد 11 
«لا تَسْرِقُوا وَلا تَكْذِبُوا وَلا تَغْدُرُوا احَدُكُمْ بِصَاحِبِهِ

كولوسي الأصحاح 3 العدد 9 
لاَ تَكْذِبُوا بَعْضُكُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ

و لا يوجد حالات يسمح للشخص فيها بالكذب في أمور معينة
و السبب بسيط هو أنه إن تعودنا على الكذب في تلك الأمور
فسنكذب في كل شيء لأن لساننا تعود على الكذب


----------



## انصار المصطفى (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: ما موقف المسيحيه من ....؟؟*

شكراً على التوضيح لكن اريد اسئلكم
بس حابه اعرف موقف المسيحيه من 

كان في شخص اسمه فرحان يبلغ ن العمر 10 سنوات مريض جداً ولم يتبقى له إلا عدة اشهر و يموت و كانت الدكتوره انصار المصطفى هي التي تتابع حاله هذا المريض الذي تحبه جداً .
ذات يوم سأل هذا المريض الدكتوره و قال لها هل سوف اشفى و اعود كما كنت واذهب الى الدرسه فكذبت الكتوره عليه و قالت له انت بخير و إن شاء الله سوف تعود قريباً للبيت و تذهب للمدرسه 
هل اخطأت الدكتوره عندما كذبت ؟؟؟ اتمنى ان اسمع اجابتك.

مثل ثاني 
كان في طالب غبي جداً و كان ابوه و امه واخوانه و اصدقائه حتى معلمته يقولون له انت غبي ومش ممكن تكون ذكي ذات اتت معلمه جديده الى المدرسه و لاحظت الاستاذه ان هذا الطالب لديه مشاكل في الفهم و بدات تكذب عليه و تقول له انت اذكى طالب في الفصل انت اكيد سوف تكون دكتور لانك لديك عقل كبير وووو بدأ الطالب يصدق و بدأ يذاكر وبالفعل اصبح الاول في الفصل 
هل سوف نعاقب المعلمه لانها كذبت


----------



## !ابن الملك! (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: ما موقف المسيحيه من ....؟؟*

الكذب خطية بشعة .
ابليس مدعو .. ابو الكذب .
ومن يكذب فهو يتبع ابليس . لا يوجد استثناءات للكذب.

الله هو الصدق والحق .. والشيطان هو الكذب والضلال .
للاسف فان الشيطان جعل البعض مقتنعين انه يمكن ان نكذب فى بضع حالات . ليُسهل لهم فعل الخطية ولكن كما قلت من يكذب فهو يتبع ابوه ابليس .

بصى المسيح قال ايه لليهود
يوحنا 8
42 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «لَوْ كَانَ اللَّهُ أَبَاكُمْ لَكُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَنِي لأَنِّي خَرَجْتُ مِنْ قِبَلِ اللَّهِ وَأَتَيْتُ. لأَنِّي لَمْ آتِ مِنْ نَفْسِي بَلْ ذَاكَ أَرْسَلَنِي. 
43 لِمَاذَا لاَ تَفْهَمُونَ كلاَمِي؟ لأَنَّكُمْ لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تَسْمَعُوا قَوْلِي. 
44 أَنْتُمْ مِنْ أَبٍ هُوَ إِبْلِيسُ وَشَهَوَاتِ أَبِيكُمْ تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَعْمَلُوا. ذَاكَ كَانَ قَتَّالاً لِلنَّاسِ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ وَلَمْ يَثْبُتْ فِي الْحَقِّ لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ فِيهِ حَقٌّ. مَتَى تَكَلَّمَ بِالْكَذِبِ فَإِنَّمَا يَتَكَلَّمُ مِمَّا لَهُ لأَنَّهُ كَذَّابٌ وَأَبُو الْكَذَّابِ. 

يا ليتنا نعلم ان الكذب ..مهما كان مبرره فهو تباعية للشيطان .


----------



## انصار المصطفى (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: ما موقف المسيحيه من ....؟؟*

اريد اعرف  هل يوجد حالات يسمح للشخص فيها بالكذب ؟


----------



## !ابن الملك! (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: ما موقف المسيحيه من ....؟؟*




> كان في شخص اسمه فرحان يبلغ ن العمر 10 سنوات مريض جداً ولم يتبقى له إلا عدة اشهر و يموت و كانت الدكتوره انصار المصطفى هي التي تتابع حاله هذا المريض الذي تحبه جداً .
> ذات يوم سأل هذا المريض الدكتوره و قال لها هل سوف اشفى و اعود كما كنت واذهب الى الدرسه فكذبت الكتوره عليه و قالت له انت بخير و إن شاء الله سوف تعود قريباً للبيت و تذهب للمدرسه
> هل اخطأت الدكتوره عندما كذبت ؟؟؟ اتمنى ان اسمع اجابتك.


ممكن تقوله مليون حاجة ..
تقوله صلى وباذن ربنا هتخف مثلا.


> كان في طالب غبي جداً و كان ابوه و امه واخوانه و اصدقائه حتى معلمته يقولون له انت غبي ومش ممكن تكون ذكي ذات اتت معلمه جديده الى المدرسه و لاحظت الاستاذه ان هذا الطالب لديه مشاكل في الفهم و بدات تكذب عليه و تقول له انت اذكى طالب في الفصل انت اكيد سوف تكون دكتور لانك لديك عقل كبير وووو بدأ الطالب يصدق و بدأ يذاكر وبالفعل اصبح الاول في الفصل
> هل سوف نعاقب المعلمه لانها كذبت


نحن لن نعاقب ..
ولكن مصدر الحق هو الذى سيعاقب ( الله ) ولهذا فالعقاب سيكون اكبر بكثير .

لا تبررى لافعال الكذب التى هى من الشيطان ..
قولى . لن اكذب فى اى حالة وسأكون مثل الهى حبيبى مصدر للصدق للاخرين .


----------



## Rosetta (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: ما موقف المسيحيه من ....؟؟*




انصار المصطفى قال:


> شكراً على التوضيح لكن اريد اسئلكم
> بس حابه اعرف موقف المسيحيه من
> 
> كان في شخص اسمه فرحان يبلغ ن العمر 10 سنوات مريض جداً ولم يتبقى له إلا عدة اشهر و يموت و كانت الدكتوره انصار المصطفى هي التي تتابع حاله هذا المريض الذي تحبه جداً .
> ...



*يا أنصار احنا مش فاتحين دار افتاء في المنتدى  ​*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: ما موقف المسيحيه من ....؟؟*



!ابن الملك! قال:


> الكذب خطية بشعة .
> ابليس مدعو .. ابو الكذب .
> ومن يكذب فهو يتبع ابليس . لا يوجد استثناءات للكذب.
> 
> ...


 
هل افهم من ردك ان الكذب من اجل اسعاد مريض قل موته او انقذ شخص من الضياع خطيئه


----------



## !ابن الملك! (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: ما موقف المسيحيه من ....؟؟*




> هل افهم من ردك ان الكذب من اجل اسعاد مريض قل موته او انقذ شخص من الضياع خطيئه


نعم خطية .. لان مصدر الكذب هو من ابليس .. وهو عكس اتجاه الله .. فالهنا هو الصدق والحق ..

قدامك طريق من اتنين .
تفرحى المريض بتاعك وترضى ابليس. 
تتكلمى دون ان تكذبى وترضى الله الحق .

اختارى .. وعلى اختيارك سيكون حسابك امام الله العادل .


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: ما موقف المسيحيه من ....؟؟*

لايوجد حالة وااحدة يسمح فيها بالكذب لأن الكتاب يعلمنا أن هناك طرق تظهر للإنسان مستقيمة من خلال تزييف إبليس لكن عاقبتها طرق الموت.
لو كان عاقبة الكذب هو موت الإنسان فليقل الإنسان الصدق ولو كان ذلك سيضع حياته على المحك.


----------



## !ابن الملك! (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: ما موقف المسيحيه من ....؟؟*

انصار المصطفى .
لما تحسى ان الجواب وصل .. يا ريت تقولى .
لانى عايز اتكلم معاكى شوية ( اذا سمحتى ) عن فكر الله وفكر الشيطان .


----------



## انصار المصطفى (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: ما موقف المسيحيه من ....؟؟*



rosetta قال:


> *يا أنصار احنا مش فاتحين دار افتاء في المنتدى  ​*


 
و انا لا اريد فتاوي و انما عايزه افهم فقط 
انا اعرف ان الكذب محرم لكن اذا كان الكذب سوف يسعد او يساعد ناس و ليس فيه اي اضرر على للاخرين بل بالعكس قد يساعد الاخرين


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: ما موقف المسيحيه من ....؟؟*

هل تعتقدين أن الكذب فى أى أمر سيوجد حاله من الثقة بين الناس فى التعامل .


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: ما موقف المسيحيه من ....؟؟*




انصار المصطفى قال:


> و انا لا اريد فتاوي و انما عايزه افهم فقط
> انا اعرف ان الكذب محرم لكن اذا كان الكذب سوف يسعد او يساعد ناس و ليس فيه اي اضرر على للاخرين بل بالعكس قد يساعد الاخرين


هذا أسلوب إبليس أن يقنع البشر أن المصلحه فى عدم قول الصدق وأن قول الصدق سيجلب الضرر وسيسبب عدم اسعاد الناس.
هل فى معاملاتنا مع البشر نبحث عن ارضاء الناس أم عن إرضاء الله القدوس .


----------



## The Antiochian (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: ما موقف المسيحيه من ....؟؟*

*كل ما بني على الباطل هو باااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااطل*

*هذه هي لعبة الشيطان*
*تخيلي موقف الذي كذبتِ عليه في حال اكتشاف الكذبة .*

*لا يجوز الكذب على المريض بالقول أن حالته بسيطة ، حتى في علم النفس الطبي ، يجب القول أن الحالة ليست سهلة ولكن يمكننا تجاوزها . وهذا مطلق الصدق مهما كانت الحالة لأنه هناك أمل ، والرب ياما عامل معجزات .*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: ما موقف المسيحيه من ....؟؟*



!ابن الملك! قال:


> نعم خطية .. لان مصدر الكذب هو من ابليس .. وهو عكس اتجاه الله .. فالهنا هو الصدق والحق ..
> 
> قدامك طريق من اتنين .
> تفرحى المريض بتاعك وترضى ابليس.
> ...


 
الله رحيم و يحب الخير هل ممكن يحاسبني لاني لم اجد طريقه لكي اساعد شخص ما إلا بالكذب عليه 
و كذبي عليه جعله يعيش لمده من الايام سعيد او كذبي فيه خير للاخرين هل تعتقد ان ابليس يفرح عندما اساعد شخص او اسعد شخص اكيد لا


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: ما موقف المسيحيه من ....؟؟*




انصار المصطفى قال:


> الله رحيم و يحب الخير هل ممكن يحاسبني لاني لم اجد طريقه لكي اساعد شخص ما إلا بالكذب عليه
> و كذبي عليه جعله يعيش لمده من الايام سعيد او كذبي فيه خير للاخرين هل تعتقد ان ابليس يفرح عندما اساعد شخص او اسعد شخص اكيد لا


الله رحيم لمن يتوب عن خطأه ويعترف أنه أخطأ فيه. الكذب خطيه ولاتوجد خطية مبرره اطلاقا الأمور لاتحتاج الى فصال الحق بين والخطأ بين.


----------



## !ابن الملك! (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: ما موقف المسيحيه من ....؟؟*




> الله رحيم و يحب الخير هل ممكن يحاسبني لاني لم اجد طريقه لكي اساعد شخص ما إلا بالكذب عليه
> و كذبي عليه جعله يعيش لمده من الايام سعيد او كذبي فيه خير للاخرين هل تعتقد ان ابليس يفرح عندما اساعد شخص او اسعد شخص اكيد لا


للاسف يا استاذة .
المسلم لا يعرف معنى الخطية ..
لا يعرف ان الخطية هى قوية جدا وهى انتجت موت ..
مهما كانت الخطية سهلة .. فهى بشعة .
ادم طُرد من الجنة .. لا لانه قتل او زنى او ... ولكن لانه اكل من شجرة محرمة .. مش كده ؟؟

سامح قالها بطريقة حلوة .



> هل فى معاملاتنا مع البشر نبحث عن ارضاء الناس أم عن إرضاء الله القدوس .


لو تعرفى معنى الخطية .. ولو تعرفى معنى الله القدوس .. لم يكن هذا كلامك .


----------



## !ابن الملك! (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: ما موقف المسيحيه من ....؟؟*

هل وصلتك المعلومة يا استاذة ..؟؟


----------



## انصار المصطفى (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: ما موقف المسيحيه من ....؟؟*



سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> هذا أسلوب إبليس أن يقنع البشر أن المصلحه فى عدم قول الصدق وأن قول الصدق سيجلب الضرر وسيسبب عدم اسعاد الناس.
> هل فى معاملاتنا مع البشر نبحث عن ارضاء الناس أم عن إرضاء الله القدوس .


 
انا الان لا اقول ان الكذب حلل او اشجع على الكذب انا فقط اريد اعرف موقف المسيحيه فقط في حاله الطبيب الذي كذب على مريضه حتى يجعله يعيش سعيد العدد من الايام و الاستاذه التي كذبت على لطالب لكي تساعده


----------



## !ابن الملك! (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: ما موقف المسيحيه من ....؟؟*

لماذا التكرار .. تمت الاجابة فى الرد 7
هل انتهينا من تلك النقطة ؟


----------



## انصار المصطفى (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: ما موقف المسيحيه من ....؟؟*

يعني افهم من كل هذا الحوار انه لا توجد حالات يسمح به بالكذب حتى لو كان هذه الكذبه سوف تنقذ حياة انسان او تسعد شخص مريض قبل موته 

شكرا


----------



## انصار المصطفى (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: ما موقف المسيحيه من ....؟؟*



!ابن الملك! قال:


> لماذا التكرار .. تمت الاجابة فى الرد 7
> هل انتهينا من تلك النقطة ؟


 
نعم انتهينا من هذه النقطه رغم اني لم اقتنع بها 

و شكراً


----------



## My Rock (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: ما موقف المسيحيه من ....؟؟*



انصار المصطفى قال:


> نعم انتهينا من هذه النقطه رغم اني لم اقتنع بها
> 
> و شكراً




إقتنعتي ام لم تقتنعي، هذا شأنك.
المسيحية لا تُحلل الكذب بأي شكل.
إذا اردتي إتباع الكذب و العقائد الشيطانية التي تُحلل الكذب فهذا شأنك وحدك، لكن رجاءاً إلتزمي بالموضوع، فأنتِ هنا لتسألي و تلقى الجواب و ليس لكي نُقنع عقلك الذي يرفض الإقتناع!


----------



## !ابن الملك! (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: ما موقف المسيحيه من ....؟؟*

بصى يا اخت انصار ..
عايزك تفتحى مخك على الاخر ..

هو ده ربنا وتشريعه المعروف
1- ممنوع تكذب ( لانى انا الحق )
2- ممنوع تقتل 
3- ممنوع تزنى
4- ممنوع تسرق

الشيطان ذكى .. يقوم يعمل ايه ؟؟
يقول للانسان .. انا ربنا
1- ممنوع تكذب .. ولكن مفيش مانع تكذب فى حالة الحرب وتكذب علشان تصلح وتكذب علشان ..
مش بس كده .. انت حلال ليك تستخدم اسلوب التورية ( هل تعرفيه ؟؟)
ان واحد يقولك معاك فكة عشرة جنية ؟؟ تقوم انت تقول لا ( وتكمل فى سرك مش عايز اشرب ) .
يعنى تجاوب بكلمة يفهمها السائل بشكل مختلف تمام .
الشيطان خلى ده حلال .... هل تتخيلى ؟؟

2- ممنوع تقتل ..... لكن مفيش مانع تقتل الاخرين لما يكونوا مش عايزين يقتنعوا بايمانك .. ومفيش مانع تقتل اللى يرتد عن ايمانك .
والمصيبة هى .. .. مفيش مانع تقتل اللى قدامك لو انت عندك حق ( انعام 151 ) .. ولو اتنفذ فعلا الكلام ده هتبقى غابة ..
كل اتنين يتخانقوا وكل واحد مقتنع انه الصح يقوم يقتل التانى .
شوفى ازاى الشيطان حط السم فى العسل ..
السم ( اقتل ) والعسل ( ممنوع القتل )

3- ممنوع تزنى .. لكن مفيش مانع تتجوز 4 وتخش على الخدامة وعلى سبايا الحرب .. هل تعرفى ان قدوتك المصطفى كان عايز ( ينكح ) خالته . واشتهى مراة ابنه واتجوزها .. وما اكثر المهازل الجنسية المعروف من رضاع الكبير والمحلل وهذة النجاسات .

4- ممنوع تسرق .. بس مفيش مانع تاخد ممتلكات الكفار ليك .. بصى الغزوات وكم السرقة اللى حصل تحت اسم الغنايم ومازال يحدث باسماء اخرى

متتوقعيش ان الشيطان هيجى يقول .. انا الشيطان اعبدونى .
لكن حط السم فى العسل والناس كلت .


----------



## !ابن الملك! (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: ما موقف المسيحيه من ....؟؟*

مش عايزك تردى .. انا عايزك تفكرى .
الموضوع مش بسيط .. احنا بنتكلم عن ابدية .


----------



## انصار المصطفى (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: ما موقف المسيحيه من ....؟؟*



!ابن الملك! قال:


> بصى يا اخت انصار ..
> عايزك تفتحى مخك على الاخر ..
> 
> هو ده ربنا وتشريعه المعروف
> ...


 
انا سوف ارد على ما يخص الموضوع و هو الكذب اما باقي الكلام انت عارف انه شبهات تم الرد عليها 

لو الشيطان ذكي زي ما بتقول تعال نشوف ؟؟
معروف ان الشيطان يحب الشر و يكره الخير يكره المحبه بين الناس و يقوم بنشر العداوه بينهم
يعني هل ممكن  يقول الكذب حرام لكن اذا كان الكذب فيه اصلاح بين الناس و نشر المحبه يبقى في هذه الحاله مسموح .ايه استفاد فاغلب الناس مش هتكذب لكن اذا كان في عداوه بين بعض الناس سوف تحاول تصلح بينهم حتى لو اضطرت للكذب 
وبتالي فانا لا اجد انه ذكي لانه بدل ان يفسد الناس جعلهم لا يكذبون و عندمل يكذبو فانه من اجل نشر المحبه و هذا ياتي بعكس خططه


----------



## Desert Rose (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: ما موقف المسيحيه من ....؟؟*




انصار المصطفى قال:


> يعني افهم من كل هذا الحوار انه لا توجد حالات يسمح به بالكذب حتى لو كان هذه الكذبه سوف تنقذ حياة انسان او تسعد شخص مريض قبل موته
> 
> شكرا



*اخت انصار ياغالية عايزة اسألك سؤال ومش ضرورى تجاوبينى هنا بس جاوبى عليه بينك وبين نفسك 

اله ايه ده الى يسمح بخطايا معينة فى مواقف معينة وفى نفس الوقت هو نهانا عن الخطايا ديه ؟

يبقى اله عنده schizophrenia 

فصام لانه بيسمح ويمنع فى نفس الوقت لنفس الحاجة 

حبيبتى المشكلة ان مفىش تعريف محدد للخطية 

انتى لو عندك تعريف محدد للخطية وقد ايه زى مابيقول الكتاب المقدس الخطية خاطئة جدا 

ولو كنتى تعرفى مدى قداسة الله فى الكتاب المقدس كنتى هتعرفى ليه احنا بنقولك ان الله لايمكن يصرح بالكذب فى اى حالة من الحالات 

وبالنسبة للمريض يا اخت انصار وده عن خبرة 
المريض لازم يعرف حالته كامله وده الى بيحصل فى الغرب 
بس الفرق ازاى تقوليله الحقيقة بأى طريقة اما تكدبى عليه فده مرفوض تماما فى كل الدول المتقدمة طبيا 

حبيبتى الشيطان بيزين الحاجات لينا ويغير فى كلام الله ويقلبه علشان يخلينا نقتنع بالغلط 

زى ما جه لحواء فى الجنة وكدب عليها وغير فى كلام الله علشان يخدعها وقالها 

أحقا قال الله لاتأكلا من كل شجر الجنة 

شوفتى الكدب بتاع ابليس الله مقالش كده خالص مقالش متاكلوش من كل الشجر 

عرفتى ياغالية الكدب مصدره مين ؟


*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: ما موقف المسيحيه من ....؟؟*




> ايه استفاد فاغلب الناس مش هتكذب لكن اذا كان في عداوه بين بعض الناس سوف تحاول تصلح بينهم حتى لو اضطرت للكذب


ايه استفاد ؟؟
استفاد انك تعصى ربنا .. 
استفاد انك تقومى بالخطية . وكانها شئ بسيط ..
كل خطية هى حاجز بيننا وبين ربنا.
والمصيبة هى لما نكون احنا مش عارفين انها بتكون حاجز .


> اذا كان الكذب فيه اصلاح بين الناس و نشر المحبه يبقى في هذه الحاله مسموح .


هل ينفع اروح اقتل واحد انا شايفه شرير .. واقول ان ده فى اصلاح للمجتمع ..
هل نشر المحبة يكون بالكدب والغش .. ازاى ؟


> وبتالي فانا لا اجد انه ذكي لانه بدل ان يفسد الناس جعلهم لا يكذبون و عندمل يكذبو فانه من اجل نشر المحبه و هذا ياتي بعكس خططه


هو فى قمة الذكاء .. لانه خلى الناس تقول .. وايه يعنى لما اكذب .
الشيطان كذب على ادم زمان .. وبسبب الكذبة دى اطرد من الجنة .

الكذب شئ بشع .
فكرى .. الخطية مهما كانت بسيطة فى نظرك فهى بشعة .
لما تصلحى بين اتنين بالكذب .. لو عرف واحد منهم الحقيقة .. هيقوم يقتل التانى ويقتل الكذاب .
الخطية .. تولد خطية .
والكذب يولد ما هو ابشع وان طال الزمن .


----------



## Desert Rose (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: ما موقف المسيحيه من ....؟؟*




انصار المصطفى قال:


> انا سوف ارد على ما يخص الموضوع و هو الكذب اما باقي الكلام انت عارف انه شبهات تم الرد عليها
> 
> لو الشيطان ذكي زي ما بتقول تعال نشوف ؟؟
> معروف ان الشيطان يحب الشر و يكره الخير يكره المحبه بين الناس و يقوم بنشر العداوه بينهم
> ...




*اخت انصار ياغالية الشيطان مش غبى علشان يجى يقول للناس ويعلمهم متكدبوش خالص فى المطلق 

امال هيبقى ايه الفرق بينه وبين تعاليم الله 

لا الشيطان يقولك متعمليش كذا بس فى نفس الوقت مسموحلك تعمليه فى حالات معينة 

هو سابلك جزء من الباب مفتوح 

مجرد انك اديتى رخصة بخطية معينة فى حالات معينة متتوقعيش ان الناس هتوقف فى تنفيذها عند الحالات المعينة ديه 

لا ابدا كل واحد هيبتدى يحلل لنفسه ويفصل لنفسه مواقف على مقاس الحالات المعينة علشان يكدب 

وهو ده الى عايزه ابليس 

حبيبتى الله الى بيكره الخطية لايمكن يسمح بالخطية فى اى حالة من الحالات 

اذا كان المبدأ البشرى بيقول الغاية لا تبرر الوسيلة فما بالك بالمبادئ الالهيه المقدسة


*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: ما موقف المسيحيه من ....؟؟*

طب ثوانى ..
ايه رأيك فى التورية الحلال عند حضرتك ؟؟
اعملى search على النت وقوليلنا معناها .
منتظرك يا استاذة انصار


----------



## بايبل333 (30 ديسمبر 2010)

"انا دخلت اخت انصار على اللينك مشكور"





> انا الان لا اقول ان الكذب حلل او اشجع على الكذب انا فقط اريد اعرف موقف المسيحيه فقط في حاله الطبيب الذي كذب على مريضه حتى يجعله يعيش سعيد العدد من الايام و الاستاذه التي كذبت على لطالب لكي تساعده


"اولا نعم اخطات فهى كذبت تفتكرى الله بيحب الناس تكذب اللة الحق يحب الشى اللى عكسة الكذب تفتكرى عادى بالنسبة ليكى اختى انصار ساقول لكى شى جميل كنت فى الكنيسة وبقراء مقالة ومكتوب فيها انسان بلغة المرض شديد جدا فذهب الى الدكتور وقال لة الدكتور انت حالتك ميئوس منها فذهب حزينا الى البيت وفتح الانجيل وقراة ايئة تقول تعالوا الى يا جميع المتعبين والثقايلن الاحمال وانا اريحكم ذهب الى المسيح فقال انا لن اجلس فى البيت سوف اذهب الى العمل وايمانى فى ربنا كبير جدا بعد ستة شهر نسى انة كان عندة مرض قالتن لة اختة دعنا نذهب الى الدكتور فقال لها لم فقالت لنرى ما حكاية المرض فذهب الدكتور انبهر لم يجد شى من المرض ""اخت انصار سبق وقلت لكى الكذب عكس الله فكيف يتفقان الاثنين "
عندما تقولى عن الطالب الغبى هعطيك مثال تعرفى العالم اديسون قرات لة كتاب عن حياتة دخل الصف الابتدائى كل اللى فى المدرسة كانوا بيقولوا علية غبى جدا لحد ما قرر المدير يفصل "ففصلة"المهم هو وافق عن الانفصال ذهب الى والدتة وقالت لة ما حكايتك قالت حصل كذا كذا 
فعرفت السبب فقالت لة ثق ان الرب معك فقراء فى الانجيل كثيرا 
تعالى شوفى ماذا بقى اشهر عالم فى العالم كلة مخترع اكثر من الف اختراع 
بسب انفصالة من المدرسة قال سوف اثبت للعالم كلة انى ليست غبى "اخت الغالية الشريعة تقول "لا تكذب"
مفيش فصال ولا كلام على العموم انا هدخلة "


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: ما موقف المسيحيه من ....؟؟*



انصار المصطفى قال:


> و انا لا اريد فتاوي و انما عايزه افهم فقط
> انا اعرف ان الكذب محرم لكن اذا كان الكذب سوف يسعد او يساعد ناس و ليس فيه اي اضرر على للاخرين بل بالعكس قد يساعد الاخرين



انت تعتقد ان مافيهوش ضرر لكن فيه ضرر كبيرررر الانسان من حقه دائما ان يعرف الحقيقة
لان معرفة الحقيقة تترتب عليها حاجات كثيرة
انا من حقي ان اعرف متى حموت و من حقي اعرف نفسي و مستواي مش تجي انت و تكذب عليا

مثلا دائما انا بسال عن الصراحة من ناس قريبين ليا مش بسالهم من ناس بعيدين عليا

دائما بنقول للناس اتكلموا و بصراحة لان احنا بندور على الحقيقة الكاملة مش من حق اي انسان ان يسلب هذا الحق مني


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (30 ديسمبر 2010)

محاولة تحليل الكذب ، عن طريق إختلاق مواقف محرجة ، أو مواقف شفقة على مريض
هى كلها محاولات شيطانية لفتح ثغرة فى ضمير الإنسان
فبدون الكذب ، نستطيع أن نحل مشاكلنا
والذى يدعى أن الكذب هو الحل الوحيد ، هو إنسان منحاز للكذب ، فيبرره بهذه الحجج التى يختارها هو لنفسه 
إنها مجرد حجج
مثلها مثل التحججات التى يصطنعها البعض ، لتبرير الزنى ، بإختلاق مبررات
والله لن يقبل بها
لأن الإنسان العاقل يستطيع أن يجد بدائل شريفة


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: ما موقف المسيحيه من ....؟؟*



انصار المصطفى قال:


> شكراً على التوضيح لكن اريد اسئلكم
> بس حابه اعرف موقف المسيحيه من
> 
> كان في شخص اسمه فرحان يبلغ ن العمر 10 سنوات مريض جداً ولم يتبقى له إلا عدة اشهر و يموت و كانت الدكتوره انصار المصطفى هي التي تتابع حاله هذا المريض الذي تحبه جداً .
> ...




لما كذبت عليه بقة هو صدقها و مش راح يغير من نفسه...راح يصدق انه فعلا اذكى واحد في العالم و مش راح يبذل مجهود عشان يغير و يبقى الاحسن!!
و مفيش حد غبي...كان ممكن تشجعه و تقول له انت ليك عقل يفكر لكن محتاج لك عمل اكثر و جهد و دراسة اكثر...ممكن تعطيه الطرق من تطوير نفسه..لأا داعي من الفاظ غبي و ذكي!!!


----------



## انصار المصطفى (31 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: ما موقف المسيحيه من ....؟؟*



*



اله ايه ده الى يسمح بخطايا معينة فى مواقف معينة وفى نفس الوقت هو نهانا عن الخطايا ديه ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**حبيبتي الله عندما حلل الكذب في بعض الحالات بغرض نشر المحبه بين الناس و بين الرجل و زوجته فهو اله عظيم *

*مثلا في المسيحيه احنا نقول ان صلب شخص بريءوهوالسيد المسيح الذي لم يعمل الخطيئه بدل الشخص المخطئ ابونا ادم ليس عادل  *
*لكن انتم تقولوا الله محب فهو قدم محبته على عدله  لنا و ارسل ابنه الذي لم يعمل الخطيئه ليصلب من اجل ان ينقذنا من الموت الابدي لانه يحبنا فلماذا تنكرون على اله الاسلام محبته و تعظموا محبت الله لكم .....!!!!*


----------



## Rosetta (31 ديسمبر 2010)

> *حبيبتي الله عندما حلل الكذب في بعض الحالات بغرض نشر المحبه بين الناس و بين الرجل و زوجته فهو اله عظيم ​*


*أنصار لاحظي انك جمعتي بين الله و الكذب !!!!! و حاشا ان يتم الجمع بينهما 
انتي تكفررررين الأن 
شتان ما بين الله و الكذب 
حاشا لله ان يحلل الكذب 

الله هو الحق و لا يحلل الكذب ابدا مهما كانت الظروف 
الكذب مصدره واحد وهو إبليس الشيطان
​*


> * فهو اله عظيم​*


*لا بل هو إله مخادع مكار و مفصوم شخصيا ! 
لا يوجد عندنا في المسيحية إله يحلل الكذب 
إلهنا ليس كذلك 

ربنا يهديكي يا أنصار ​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (31 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: ما موقف المسيحيه من ....؟؟*




انصار المصطفى قال:


> انا سوف ارد على ما يخص الموضوع و هو الكذب اما باقي الكلام انت عارف انه شبهات تم الرد عليها
> 
> لو الشيطان ذكي زي ما بتقول تعال نشوف ؟؟
> معروف ان الشيطان يحب الشر و يكره الخير يكره المحبه بين الناس و يقوم بنشر العداوه بينهم
> ...



*أَنْتُمْ مِنْ أَبٍ هُوَ إِبْلِيسُ وَشَهَوَاتِ أَبِيكُمْ تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَعْمَلُوا. ذَاكَ كَانَ قَتَّالاً لِلنَّاسِ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ وَلَمْ يَثْبُتْ فِي الْحَقِّ لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ فِيهِ حَقٌّ. مَتَى تَكَلَّمَ بِالْكَذِبِ فَإِنَّمَا يَتَكَلَّمُ مِمَّا لَهُ لأَنَّهُ كَذَّابٌ وَأَبُو الْكَذَّابِ (يو  8 :  44)

وَإِبْلِيسُ الَّذِي كَانَ يُضِلُّهُمْ طُرِحَ فِي بُحَيْرَةِ النَّارِ وَالْكِبْرِيتِ، حَيْثُ الْوَحْشُ وَالنَّبِيُّ الْكَذَّابُ. وَسَيُعَذَّبُونَ نَهَاراً وَلَيْلاً إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ (رؤ  20 :  10)

«احْتَرِزُوا مِنَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ الْكَذَبَةِ الَّذِينَ يَأْتُونَكُمْ بِثِيَابِ الْحُمْلاَنِ وَلَكِنَّهُمْ مِنْ دَاخِلٍ ذِئَابٌ خَاطِفَةٌ! (مت  7 :  15)

وَيْلٌ لَكُمْ إِذَا قَالَ فِيكُمْ جَمِيعُ النَّاسِ حَسَناً. لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا كَانَ آبَاؤُهُمْ يَفْعَلُونَ بِالأَنْبِيَاءِ الْكَذَبَةِ (لو  6 :  26)

وَأَمَّا الْخَائِفُونَ وَغَيْرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالرَّجِسُونَ وَالْقَاتِلُونَ وَالزُّنَاةُ وَالسَّحَرَةُ وَعَبَدَةُ الأَوْثَانِ وَجَمِيعُ الْكَذَبَةِ فَنَصِيبُهُمْ فِي الْبُحَيْرَةِ الْمُتَّقِدَةِ بِنَارٍ وَكِبْرِيتٍ، الَّذِي هُوَ الْمَوْتُ الثَّانِي» (رؤ  21 :  8)


*


----------



## Desert Rose (31 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: ما موقف المسيحيه من ....؟؟*




انصار المصطفى قال:


> *حبيبتي الله عندما حلل الكذب في بعض الحالات بغرض نشر المحبه بين الناس و بين الرجل و زوجته فهو اله عظيم *
> 
> *مثلا في المسيحيه احنا نقول ان صلب شخص بريءوهوالسيد المسيح الذي لم يعمل الخطيئه بدل الشخص المخطئ ابونا ادم ليس عادل  *
> *لكن انتم تقولوا الله محب فهو قدم محبته على عدله  لنا و ارسل ابنه الذي لم يعمل الخطيئه ليصلب من اجل ان ينقذنا من الموت الابدي لانه يحبنا فلماذا تنكرون على اله الاسلام محبته و تعظموا محبت الله لكم .....!!!!*



*انصار ياحبيبتى ايه الكلام ده بس ؟

الله ينشر المحبة بالكذب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

حبيبتى زى ماقال المسيح هل يجتنون من الشوك عنبا ؟

هل الشئ السئ ممكن ينتج شئ جيد ؟

هل ممكن انشر شئ راقى ورائع زى المحبة بأستخدام خطية كريهة وبغيضة زى الكدب ؟

وكمان يكون الله نفسه القدوس هو الى محلله ؟

حبيبتى اذا كان احنا البشر عندنا مبدأ بيقول الغاية لاتبرر الوسيلة 

تفتكرى مبادئ الله القدوس ممكن تكون ازاى ؟

فكرى يابنتى فكرى ارجوكى 

حبيبتى الله القدوس بيكره الخطية والنجاسة لانه قدوس 

كيف تجتمع القداسة مع النجاسة فى نفس الوقت ؟

الله حى وواهب الحياة والخطية نتيجتها موت 

كيف يجتمع الموت والحياة فى نفس الوقت ؟


*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:36_11_13::36_11_13::36_11_13:​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

هاخد التعليقات من الأول عشان نكشف إبليس اللي بيحاول يحلل الخطية بطرق ملتوية .. لكن الخطية خطية

لأنه هو الكذاب و أبو الكذاب .. هو و كل من يتبع شريعة الكذب .. و من يحاول تبرير هذا الكذب

 يوحنا الأصحاح 8 العدد 44 أَنْتُمْ *مِنْ أَبٍ هُوَ إِبْلِيس*ُ وَشَهَوَاتِ أَبِيكُمْ تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَعْمَلُوا. ذَاكَ كَانَ قَتَّالاً لِلنَّاسِ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ وَلَمْ يَثْبُتْ فِي الْحَقِّ لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ فِيهِ حَقٌّ. مَتَى تَكَلَّمَ بِالْكَذِبِ فَإِنَّمَا يَتَكَلَّمُ مِمَّا لَهُ *لأَنَّهُ كَذَّابٌ وَأَبُو الْكَذَّابِ.*



انصار المصطفى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ماهو حكم الكذب في الدين المسيحي؟
> و هل يوجد حالات يسمح للشخص فيها بالكذب ؟
> 
> تحياتي ....



الكذب خطية لا جدل فيها .. و مش محتاجة سؤال
و الاخوة كفوا و وفوا في ذكر الشواهد التي تفي بالاجابة

انا استغربت لما لقيت عنوان السؤال .. قولت أكيد انصار المصطفي اللي سألت كتير في المسيحية
و اتعلمت انها تقرا تفاسير .. 
أكيد مش بتسأل السؤال المعتاد بتاع اذا كان مجد الله قد ازداد بكذبي
للأسف اتفاجئت بسؤال أعجب ..
ياريتك سألتي عن بولس هههههههههههههههههههههه



> شكراً على التوضيح لكن اريد اسئلكم
> بس حابه اعرف موقف المسيحيه من
> 
> كان في شخص اسمه فرحان يبلغ ن العمر 10 سنوات مريض جداً ولم يتبقى له إلا عدة اشهر و يموت و كانت الدكتوره انصار المصطفى هي التي تتابع حاله هذا المريض الذي تحبه جداً .
> ...



موقف المسيحية ثابت في أي حالة .. ولا يستطيع الشيطان أن يغير موقف المسيحية مهما كانت الظروف

و اذا اعتبرتي ان الكذب يمكن أن يشفي .. فهذا انكار لقدرة الله و حكمته
و تحدي لإرادته

الحل الصحيح الذي يخفيه ابليس عن عقلك لإيهامك ان الكذب حل .. 
هو الصلاه و طلب معونة من الله الذي قال
 يوحنا الأصحاح 16 العدد 23 وَفِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ لاَ تَسْأَلُونَنِي شَيْئاً. اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَا طَلَبْتُمْ مِنَ الآبِ بِاسْمِي يُعْطِيكُمْ.​


> مثل ثاني
> كان في طالب غبي جداً و كان ابوه و امه واخوانه و اصدقائه حتى معلمته يقولون له انت غبي ومش ممكن تكون ذكي ذات اتت معلمه جديده الى المدرسه و لاحظت الاستاذه ان هذا الطالب لديه مشاكل في الفهم و بدات تكذب عليه و تقول له انت اذكى طالب في الفصل انت اكيد سوف تكون دكتور لانك لديك عقل كبير وووو بدأ الطالب يصدق و بدأ يذاكر وبالفعل اصبح الاول في الفصل
> هل سوف نعاقب المعلمه لانها كذبت



لأ مش هنعاقبها لأنها مكذبتش .. لكن شجّعت الطالب
بل هنعاقب الأولى اللي أحبطت من معنوياته و حطّمته
لأن حتى لو الانسان عنده مشاكل في الفهم .. لازم التعامل يكون بذكاء 



> اريد اعرف هل يوجد حالات يسمح للشخص فيها بالكذب ؟



مفيش حالات أبدًا يُسْمَح فيها بالكذب مهما كانت الظروف



انصار المصطفى قال:


> هل افهم من ردك ان الكذب من اجل اسعاد مريض قل موته او انقذ شخص من الضياع خطيئه



نعم خطية .. خطية بالتلاتة و مافيهاش فصال
لأن السعادة التي تأتي عن طريق خطية .. ليس لها قيمة .. ولا تجعل الكذب ليس بخطية

فـ في المقابل سأضع نفس السؤال أمامك
هل اعطاء الخمر لمريض .. و مساعدته على السُكْر لاسعاده حسب رغبته قبل موته يعتبر خطية؟
بمنطقك فهو ليس خطية

سؤال آخر .. 
هل مساعدة شخص مريض قبل موته أن يقتل زوجته الخائنة انتقاما منها
و اراحته نفسيا قبل موته .. ليس بخطية؟

بمنطقك فهو ليس بخطية

فاذا بدأ الشيطان باقناعك ان الكذب في سبيل اسعاد مريض ليس بخطية
فسينتهي معكِ بأن القتل و الزنا و كل خطية في العالم من أجل اسعاد مريض فهي ليست بخطية

و وقتها سنخلع القبّعة احتراما و إجلالا لابليس العظيم الذي استطاع خداع البشر بهذا المنطق



انصار المصطفى قال:


> و انا لا اريد فتاوي و انما عايزه افهم فقط
> انا اعرف ان الكذب محرم لكن اذا كان الكذب سوف يسعد او يساعد ناس و ليس فيه اي اضرر على للاخرين بل بالعكس قد يساعد الاخرين



وما رأيك اذا كان شرب الخمر ليس فيه ضرر ..؟
و الزنـــــا ليس فيه ضرر بل فيه سعادة الطرفين الذان قاما بهذه النجاسة؟
فهذا بالضبط مثل الكذب
في كفة واحدة مع الكذب
اذا اعتبرتي ان الكذب من أجل السعادة ليس بخطية
فأي خطية من أجل السعادة .. و ليس فيها ضرر فهي ليست بخطية

منطق أعوج



> الله رحيم و يحب الخير



و قدّوس يكره الخطية و النجاسة و أفكار ابليس



> هل ممكن يحاسبني لاني لم اجد طريقه لكي اساعد شخص ما إلا بالكذب عليه



نعم سيحاسبك أنك لم تتبعي الوصية الكتابية وهي الصلاه من أجل هذا الشخص .. و الالتجاء إلى أفكار ابليس كحل بدلا من الالتجاء إلى كلمة الله



> و كذبي عليه جعله يعيش لمده من الايام سعيد او كذبي فيه خير للاخرين



و اذا زنيتي معه فسيعيش ليلة سعيدة
و اذا اسقيتيه خمرا و اسكرتيه فسيعيش ليلة سعيدة .. و سيكون هذا خيرا له



انصار المصطفى قال:


> انا الان لا اقول ان الكذب حلل او اشجع على الكذب انا فقط اريد اعرف موقف المسيحيه فقط في حاله الطبيب الذي كذب على مريضه حتى يجعله يعيش سعيد العدد من الايام و الاستاذه التي كذبت على لطالب لكي تساعده



موقف الكتاب واضح و صريح ولا يحتاج لإعادة أو لبحث في المواقف المختلفة



> يعني افهم من كل هذا الحوار انه لا توجد حالات يسمح به بالكذب حتى لو كان هذه الكذبه سوف تنقذ حياة انسان او تسعد شخص مريض قبل موته



مظبوط
لا مبرر للخطية حتى لو كانت في حصلحة مرتكبها أو في مصلحة غير مرتكبها
فهي تحدّي لإرادة الله

===================
اللي انتي مش قادرة تفهميه يا اخت هدى ان ربنا لم يُحرّم أي خطية لمجرد أنها ستضر الناس
بل لأن الخطية نجاسة في عيني الله القدّوس
و لأن ملكوت السماوات مكان طاهر في حضرة الله لاقدوس لا يدخله النجاسة و الفساد

فسواء كانت هذه الخطية مفيدة لأصحابها أو مضرة
فهي نجاسة في عيني الله القدوس

لأن الله لا يتبع الأهواء



> لو الشيطان ذكي زي ما بتقول تعال نشوف ؟؟



لو الشيطان زي ما بتقولي مش ذكي مكنتيش تشوفي كل هذا الشر يملأ العالم



> معروف ان الشيطان يحب الشر و يكره الخير يكره المحبه بين الناس و يقوم بنشر العداوه بينهم



نسيتي حاجة
أنه يسعى لنشر العداوة بين الانسان و الله



> يعني هل ممكن يقول الكذب حرام لكن اذا كان الكذب فيه اصلاح بين الناس و نشر المحبه يبقى في هذه الحاله مسموح .



أيوة ممكن يقول كدة
لأنه في هذه الحالة نجح في نشر العداوة بين الانسان و الله



> ايه استفاد



استفاد نشر عداوة بين الانسان و الله



> د فاغلب الناس مش هتكذب لكن اذا كان في عداوه بين بعض الناس سوف تحاول تصلح بينهم حتى لو اضطرت للكذب



خطأ .. لأن الكذب يخفي المشكلة ولا يعالجها
أما كلام المسيح فهو الذي يعالج
أحبوا أعدائكم .. هذا هو العلاج الصحيح

أما التحايل فليس علاج



> وبتالي فانا لا اجد انه ذكي لانه بدل ان يفسد الناس جعلهم لا يكذبون و عندمل يكذبو فانه من اجل نشر المحبه و هذا ياتي بعكس خططه



بالعكس فهذا هو صميم خططه
هو أن يضع عداوة بين الانسان و الله ، في الوقت الذي يجعل الانسان مقتنع تماما انه يُرضي الله و يفعل الصواب

لأن الشيطان لن يُعطيكي تشريع واضح للخطية .. لأنه في هذه الحالة سينكشف
لكنه لازم يعطيكي الخطية مغلفة و في قالب جميل ليقنعك انها ليست خطية
و هذا هو صحيح و اساس عمله



> حبيبتي الله عندما حلل الكذب في بعض الحالات بغرض نشر المحبه بين الناس و بين الرجل و زوجته فهو اله عظيم



اصلا الله حلل الكذب فين؟
الكلام دا محصلش !!



> مثلا في المسيحيه احنا نقول ان صلب شخص بريءوهوالسيد المسيح الذي لم يعمل الخطيئه بدل الشخص المخطئ ابونا ادم ليس عادل



و مين قالك انو المسيح اتصلب بدلا من المخطئ أبونا آدم؟
المسيح اتصلب بدل من كل البشر المخطئين
و هذا فعلا ليس عادل إذا قام به شخص آخر .. لأن أي انسان لا يملك نفسه لكي يضحي بها عن الآخرين
الوحيد الذي يملك هذا الحق هو الاله خالقنا و خالق كل النفوس
لذلك فهو عادل



> لكن انتم تقولوا الله محب فهو قدم محبته على عدله



بالعكس
الله قدّم محبته موازية لعدله تماما 



> ا فلماذا تنكرون على اله الاسلام محبته و تعظموا محبت الله لكم .....!!!!



لأنه يشرّع الخطية

===================
سأسألك كم سؤال .. كوني صادقة مع نفسك و أجيبي بينك و بين نفسك على هذه الاسئلة .. و الاجابة ستكون هي نفسها إجابة سؤالك

سؤالي : 
مريض يبقى له في الحياه ساعات قليلة
اسبوع تقريبا و يفارق الحياه
و رغبته الاخيرة و التي ستسعده لأقصى درجة هو أن يزني بصديقته .. التي توافق على هذا الزنــــــا و ترحّب به و تسعد به تماما و ليس لديها أي اعتراض

فالزنـــــــا هنا سيسعد مريض .. و سيسعد الطرف الآخر .. و لن يتسبب في أي ضرر .. 
فهل الزنــــــــا هنا خطية؟

سؤال آخر
مريض يبقى له في الحياه ساعات قليلة
اسبوع تقريبا و يفارق الحياه
و رغبته الاخيرة و التي ستسعده لأقصى درجة هو أن يسكر و يشرب الخمر .. و يشرب مخدرات .. فما رأيك؟
فهل سكره و شربه للخمر هــــــنا خطية؟

سؤال أخير .. 
مريض يبقى له في الحياه ساعات قليلة
اسبوع تقريبا و يفارق الحياه
و رغبته الاخيرة و التي ستسعده لأقصى درجة هو أن يقتل .. و يجرّب القتل
فاختار رجل مؤمن .. ليس له معارف أو اقارب
بحيث ان المؤمن عند قتله لن يدخل إلى جهنم .. بل إلى الجنة أو ملكوت السماوات
ولن يضر قتله أحدًا لأنه ليس له أقارب أو معارف أو أصدقاء ليتأثروا باموته
و هذا هو ما سيسعد هذا المريض قبل موته
فهل القتل هنـــــــــــا خطية؟

أجيبي على هذه الاسئلة فستعرفي إجابة سؤال .. و ستعرفي اذا كان الكذب من أجل اسعاد مريض هو خطية أم لا
و هل ممكن لله القدوس أن يحلله أم لا


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

السؤال الذي يلخص الموضوع

هل تعتقدي ان الخطيئة التي لا تسبب ضرر لأي شخص .. لا تعتبر خطيئة؟

اذا كنتي تعتبرينها ليست خطية .. فأنتِ حرة .. 
و لكن هذا أبعد ما يكون عن فكرة الله القدوس
لأن ارادة الله صالحة و مرضية


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (31 ديسمبر 2010)

ليس لنا هنا أن نبدى رأياً فى غير ديننا
ولا أن نقارن بينه وبين أى شيئ آخر
++++
فعن المسيحية نقول بالفم المليان: الكذب كله من الشيطان ، الكذَّاب وأبو الكذَّابين جميعاً 
وقد أورد الإخوة الكثير من الآيات التى تبرهن على ذلك 
ولا يوجد عندنا آية واحدة ، ولا قول من أقوال الحواريين (التلاميذ) ، ولا من أقوال آباء الكنيسة ، يقول بأن بعض الكذب حلال
بل الإجماع كله عندنا هو أن الكذب كله حرام ، وأنه كله من الشيطان
وأن الله سيعطى الإنسان المنفذ للإنسان المتمسك بوصيته ، فلا خوف على المؤمنين المتمسكين بوصية الله


----------



## Desert Rose (31 ديسمبر 2010)

*يا اخت انصار يا حبيبتى مهما اتناقشنا معاكى مش هنوصل لحاجة 

عارفة ليه ؟ لانك متعرفيش ايه هى الخطية فى فكر الله فى الكتاب المقدس 

الخطية خاطئة جدا وليس لها اى مبرر 

وقداسة الله لاتسمح بأى خطية مهما كان التبرير 

طيب على نفس مقياسك بتقولى ان الله حلل الكذب فى بعض الحالات زى الاصلاح بين الناس وده كان علشان نشر المحبة 

يعنى الله علشان ينشر فضيلة زى المحبة يسبب فى المقابل ليها خطية زى الكدب 

طيب على نفس المنطق ايه رأيك فى القتل الرحيم ؟

تعرفيه ؟ لما يكون مريض سرطان فى مراحله الاخيره وكل حاجة بتقول انه كده كده هيموت ده غير انه متعذب ومتألم هل ترضى انى اقتله واريحه من العذاب علشان اسعده وانهى عذابه ؟

هل تسمحى بالقتل هنا ؟

ومتقوليش الكدب غير القتل 

لاياغالية الله معندوش كبائر وصغائر ديه تقسيمات بشرية للخطية 

الخطية عند الله هى الخطية حتى لو كانت فى نظرنا احنا صغيرة لكن فى نظر قداسة الله كبيرة جدا 


*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (31 ديسمبر 2010)

*إذا كان الصدق والحق من الله الصادق الحق
وفى المقابل : الكذب من الشيطان
++ فهل وسائل الله تفشل ، فيلجأ لوسائل الشيطان !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
+++ هل الله الصادق يفشل فى إستخدام وسيلة الصدق
فيلجأ لوسيلة الشيطان الكاذب !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
+++++ أى عقل يقبل بهذا الكلام !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​*


----------



## fredyyy (31 ديسمبر 2010)

*ممكن أعرف ليه *

*مصرَّة على الكلام بالكذب .... ( مهما كان الهدف ) *

*ما الحكمة في ذلك ؟*


----------



## أَمَة (1 يناير 2011)

يغلق الموضوع لتمام الرد على السؤال.
ولعدم التشتيت 
ولكِ يا أختي *أنصار المصطفى* ما تشائي في أن تقبلي أو ترفضي ردودنا
لأننا متفهمين أن من نشأ على تعاليم خاطئة لن يغيرها إلا إذا تجاوب مع نعمة الرب.​

من أجل خلاص النفوس الضائعة بسبب تعاليم ليست إلهية 
علي أن اضع ما يقوله الرب في الكتاب المقدس عن الكذب:​



*الكذب هو عكس الحق وهذه صفة إبليس، والكذابون أبناء ابليس كما قال السيد الرب يسوع المسيح:*​ 
[q-bible]
*يوحنا الأصحاح 8 العدد 44 أَنْتُمْ مِنْ أَبٍ هُوَ إِبْلِيسُ وَشَهَوَاتِ أَبِيكُمْ تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَعْمَلُوا. ذَاكَ كَانَ قَتَّالاً لِلنَّاسِ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ وَلَمْ يَثْبُتْ فِي الْحَقِّ لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ فِيهِ حَقٌّ. مَتَى تَكَلَّمَ بِالْكَذِبِ فَإِنَّمَا يَتَكَلَّمُ مِمَّا لَهُ لأَنَّهُ كَذَّابٌ وَأَبُو الْكَذَّابِ. *[/q-bible]

*الله نور وحق* /// *عكس* *النور* *الظلمة* /// *عكس الحق* *الباطل الشرير*

*جاء النور الى العالم بالمسيح ولكن الشرير أحب الظلمة أكثر من النور:*


[Q-BIBLE]
يوحنا الأصحاح 3 العدد 19 *وَهَذِهِ هِيَ الدَّيْنُونَةُ*: *إِنَّ النُّورَ قَدْ جَاءَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ* *وَأَحَبَّ النَّاسُ الظُّلْمَةَ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ النُّورِ لأَنَّ أَعْمَالَهُمْ كَانَتْ شِرِّيرَةً*. 
[/Q-BIBLE]

*من يتبع المسيح* *لا يمشي في الظلمة ولا يكذب* *لأن له يكون نور الحياة. *

[Q-BIBLE]
يوحنا الأصحاح 8 العدد 12 *ثُمَّ كَلَّمَهُمْ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً قَائِلاً*: «*أَنَا هُوَ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ. مَنْ يَتْبَعْنِي فلاَ يَمْشِي فِي الظُّلْمَةِ بَلْ يَكُونُ لَهُ نُورُ الْحَيَاةِ*».[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 يناير 2011)

أنا شخصياً أعتذر لكِ


----------



## أَمَة (1 يناير 2011)

تم حذف الردود الخارجة عن الموضوع
ومن له أي كلام في الإسلاميات
ليذهب الى قسم الحوار الإسلامي​


----------

